# does anyone use the GCC Expert 24



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm looking in to buying this cutter was wondering if anyone had tried it yet, and how did it do?

i'm also willing to take suggestions on other machines that I should buy instead any why they are better 

please let me know


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The GCC ex 24 is a good printer for the price...a better GCC is the Bengal as it has a servo motor...and has more down force. I think the EX24 tops out at 250 g downforce..


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

how much downforce do you really need to cut rhinestone templates?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

It depends on the material you wish to use for your templates. Some of the materials need at least 300g and that can put a strain on your cutter if that's the maximum force for that machine. On the other hand, a lot of the materials being used will cut on machines with less than 300g (such as the Craft Robo 330) just fine. So, the cutter you are considering should work for the rhinestone templates.

Be sure to check out the top post here in the Rhinestone section. Bobbielee compiled a list of available systems. Besides just the specs on the cutter, you'll want to consider which software you'll use, as well as the reputation of the dealer who will be supporting your system.


----------

